# Where is Windows 7 activity log?



## Xartz (Apr 20, 2010)

Is there any place in win 7that i can see how much windows was up and who was the user and what apps they ran etc? Startup shutdown times?

If there isnt any option in windows itself is there any 3rd party tools i can use?
Can someone recomend any such software?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Check the Event Viewer logs. There are over 100 of them -
START | *eventvwr.msc*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Xartz (Apr 20, 2010)

eventvwr.msc is huge.  Cant find user logins and times. I just need to know which time the comp was started and shutdowned etc. Just simple time and date stuff.

Any 3rd pary apps??


----------

